# Parallelare



## la italianilla

L'altro giorno, per errore, ho lasciato il televisore acceso mentre andava in onda il programma di Vespa, "Porta a Porta".
Renato Brunetta, deputato al Parlamento europeo, ha detto la seguente frase:"Per capire bene bisogna parallelare le cose..." seguito da un confronto di alcuni fattori economici.
Ho cercato su diversi dizionari ma il termine non è presente.
Da dove salta fuori questo verbo "parallelare"? Non avrà mica voluto dire "far un parallelismo" o "mettere le cose sullo stesso piano"?
Lo so che che ho fornito "poco contesto", ma, nonostante mi abbia colpito il verbo, ho difficoltà, a distanza di giorni, a ricordarmi il resto della frase.

(ps: ho pure cercato la puntata su Rai Click per cercare di recuperare qualcosa in più ma non è presente nei loro database).

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre opinioni!


----------



## bubu7

Lo dico qui, ma lo ripeterò all'occorrenza , non pensiamo di poter trovare tutte le parole possibili sul vocabolario.
Le possibilità che ha un parlante di coniare neologismi estemporanei completamente accettabili sono infinite.
_Parallelare_ è uno di questi...


----------



## Necsus

Per quanto ne so io, il verbo 'parallelare', seppur non legittimato dalla inclusione nei vocabolari, è di uso (gergale, probabilmente) abbastanza frequente nel campo dell'elettrotecnica, con il significato di 'mettere in parallelo' (il contrario di 'mettere in serie'). 
E da 'mettere in parallelo' a 'fare un parallelo', nel senso di _paragone_, _confronto_, il passo può essere breve. Se poi Brunetta fosse anche perito elettrotecnico...


----------



## gabrigabri

bubu7 said:


> Lo dico qui, ma lo ripeterò all'occorrenza , non pensiamo di poter trovare tutte le parole possibili sul vocabolario.
> Le possibilità che ha un parlante di coniare neologismi estemporanei completamente accettabili sono infinite.
> _Parallelare_ è uno di questi...



Beh, ci sono però dei termini più accettabili di altri, no?

fare attenzione= attenzionare?
parallelare = fare un parallelo. Perché non usare "fare un parallelo"?


----------



## la italianilla

gabrigabri said:


> Beh, ci sono però dei termini più accettabili di altri, no?
> 
> fare attenzione= attenzionare?
> parallelare = fare un parallelo. Perché non usare "fare un parallelo"?



Più che altro per me non è chiarissimo neppure il significato che può assumere "parallelare". Quale sarebbe il significato più corretto?
1. _fare un parallelo_ -> quindi _fare un confronto_ 
oppure
2. _mettere in parallelo -> porre due cose sullo stesso piano_. Per esempio, durante un'analisi, mettere i due oggetti di discussione sullo stesso piano, analizzando di volta in volta gli stessi aspetti e/o caratteristiche.

Volendo si potrebbe avere anche questo dubbio...no?


----------



## Necsus

la italianilla said:


> Volendo si potrebbe avere anche questo dubbio...no?


Hmm... no, secondo me no. Direi che 'mettere in parallelo' non ha il significato di 'mettere sullo stesso piano', anche se le rette parallele sono complanari, ma solo quello che ho citato prima relativo all'elettrotecnica.


----------



## la italianilla

Necsus said:


> Hmm... no, secondo me no. Direi che 'mettere in parallelo' non ha il significato di 'mettere sullo stesso piano', anche se le rette parallele sono complanari, ma solo quello che ho citato prima relativo all'elettrotecnica.



Giustissimo, però il mio dubbio viene dalla definizione di parallelo in geometria:



> Si dicono parallele due rette quando non si incontrano mai (o meglio due rette parallele si incontrano all'infinito) e giacciono sullo stesso piano



Diamo per valida la definizione per l'elettrotecnica, la definizione di "confronto" se inteso come fare un parallelo...perché non considerare anche la versione proveniente dalla geometria?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, la italianilla. Non lo dico per una particolare antipatia nei confronti dell'espressione, ma semplicemente perchè stando alla mia esperienza di parlante, a quello che riportano i vocabolari, e alla lingua 'parlata' reperibile in rete, la locuzione "mettere in parallelo" non mi risulta avere il significato che tu dici. Se però tu avessi una qualche valida documentazione del contrario, sono prontissimo ad ampliare la gamma dei significati legittimi (purché non sia previsto l'obbligo di usarli)..!


----------



## la italianilla

Necsus said:


> Ciao, la italianilla. Non lo dico per una particolare antipatia nei confronti dell'espressione, ma semplicemente perchè stando alla mia esperienza di parlante, a quello che riportano i vocabolari, e alla lingua 'parlata' reperibile in rete, la locuzione "mettere in parallelo" non mi risulta avere il significato che tu dici. Se però tu avessi una qualche valida documentazione del contrario, sono prontissimo ad ampliare la gamma dei significati legittimi (purché non sia previsto l'obbligo di usarli)..!



Ti riferisci all'espressione geometrica? Quella che ho citato è la definizione di "parellelo" in geometria, l'ho copiata da un libro. Sono io che mi chiedevo se il termine "parallelare" non potesse anche significare, un giorno, "avere due cose sullo stesso piano". Nel senso: si può accettare così a priori, senza documentazioni valide a riguardo, che "parallelare" possa esser un neologismo a cui si attribuisce il solo significato di "mettere a confronto"?


----------



## Montesacro

la italianilla said:


> Ti riferisci all'espressione geometrica? Quella che ho citato è la definizione di "par*a*llelo" in geometria (euclidea), l'ho copiata da un libro. Sono io che mi chiedevo se il termine "parallelare" non potesse anche significare, un giorno, "avere due cose sullo stesso piano". Nel senso: si può accettare così a priori, senza documentazioni valide a riguardo, che "parallelare" possa esser un neologismo a cui si attribuisce il solo significato di "mettere a confronto"?


 
Scusate, non resisto, posso fare un pò il pedante?
Il postulato delle rette parallele vale solo nella geometrica euclidea...
Provate a tracciare a cavallo dell'equatore due rette parallele orientate da nord a sud (in pratica due meridiani): queste si incontreranno ovviamente al polo...

Chiudendo questa (inutile...) digressione pare anche a me improbabile che "parallelare" un giorno possa significare "avere due cose sullo stesso piano".


----------



## Necsus

Sì, mi riferisco, come detto, a un'espressione, ma non geometrica, provo a spiegarmi meglio. L'espressione è "mettere in parallelo", che tu hai proposto nel tuo intervento come equivalente di "mettere sullo stesso piano": secondo me non lo è. Quindi, se non è usata per esprimere quel concetto, non si può pensare di esportarne la forma verbale per formare un neologismo che abbia un significato che l'espressione originaria non ha..! 
Quanto ai neologismi, io personalmente preferisco aspettare che vengano 'omologati', prima di considerarne l'uso.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie a tutti per le vostre opinioni, e grazie a Montesacro per la correzione ortografica  e la puntualizzazione geometrica!


----------



## bubu7

Un’altra puntualizzazione generale da tenere presente quando si fanno affermazioni sulla correttezza di un nuovo conio: bisogna sempre considerare il contesto in cui troviamo il neologismo.

La lingua parlata è generalmente più permissiva di quella scritta: probabilmente Brunetta non userebbe quel termine in una pubblicazione di economia.
Ho parlato poi di coniazioni estemporanee (che non necessariamente dobbiamo affrettarci ad adottare) che possono essere perfettamente adeguate al contesto comunicativo.

Anche isolare la frase, e analizzarla per vedere se è totalmente comprensibile, è un’operazione artificiosa per la lingua parlata dove la frase è sempre _immersa_ in un discorso complessivo che coinvolge più interlocutori.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Un’altra puntualizzazione generale da tenere presente quando si fanno affermazioni sulla correttezza di un nuovo conio: bisogna sempre considerare il contesto in cui troviamo il neologismo.
> 
> La lingua parlata è generalmente più permissiva di quella scritta: probabilmente Brunetta non userebbe quel termine in una pubblicazione di economia.
> Ho parlato poi di coniazioni estemporanee (che non necessariamente dobbiamo affrettarci ad adottare) che possono essere perfettamente adeguate al contesto comunicativo.
> 
> Anche isolare la frase, e analizzarla per vedere se è totalmente comprensibile, è un’operazione artificiosa per la lingua parlata dove la frase è sempre _immersa_ in un discorso complessivo che coinvolge più interlocutori.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Queste tue parole s'avvicinano molto al mio modo di "pormi" nei confronti dei "neologismi" o presunti - futuri tali


----------



## SunDraw

la italianilla said:


> 2. _mettere in parallelo -> porre due cose sullo stesso piano_. Per esempio, durante un'analisi, mettere i due oggetti di discussione sullo stesso piano, analizzando di volta in volta gli stessi aspetti e/o caratteristiche.



Secondo me una certa parte di questa discussione, peraltro squisita come tutte (e al cui "esito complessivo" mi associo senz'altro), è stata ingenerata da una questione, che vorrei evidenziare:
da quando mai "porre/mettere sullo stesso piano" significa (o comunque è comunemente usato e sentito con il significato di)
"mettere a confronto, considerando le corrispondenze" ovvero di "mettere sul tavolo, esporre, per un'analisi (sinottica)"?!
Solo io mi sorprendo a questo riferimento di la italianilla?
Al contrario (ho sempre ritenuto che) "mettere sullo stesso piano" comporta una operazione figurata di "spalmare insieme" cose in sé distinte, anzi lo si usa perloppiù nel contestarne l'atto forzato.


----------



## Necsus

SunDraw said:


> da quando mai "porre/mettere sullo stesso piano" significa (o comunque è comunemente usato e sentito con il significato di)
> "mettere a confronto, considerando le corrispondenze" ovvero di "mettere sul tavolo, esporre, per un'analisi (sinottica)"?!
> Solo io mi sorprendo a questo riferimento di la italianilla?


Ciao, Sandro. L'amabilità della discussione evidentemente risiede anche nel fatto che i rivoli bizzosi di cui si compone si separano a volte allontananandosi l'uno dall'altro, salvo poi essere ricondotti nell'alveo originario da confluenze che ora corrono _parallele_ e ora si rigettano pur riottose nel flusso primario. Io da parte mia ho sostenuto, quando le acque tumultuavano nelle rapide, che il 'mettere sullo stesso piano' proposto dalla nostra amica nulla avrebbe a che condividere con il tema della discussione, in quanto il suo significato non è assimilabile a quello di 'mettere in parallelo', non vi sarebbe dunque stata ragione per un suo ulteriore dissezionamento su questo tavolo autoptico... 


> Hmm... no, secondo me no. Direi che 'mettere in parallelo' non ha il significato di 'mettere sullo stesso piano', anche se le rette parallele sono complanari, ma solo quello che ho citato prima relativo all'elettrotecnica.


----------



## la italianilla

SunDraw said:


> Secondo me una certa parte di questa discussione, peraltro squisita come tutte (e al cui "esito complessivo" mi associo senz'altro), è stata ingenerata da una questione, che vorrei evidenziare:
> da quando mai "porre/mettere sullo stesso piano" significa (o comunque è comunemente usato e sentito con il significato di)
> "mettere a confronto, considerando le corrispondenze" ovvero di "mettere sul tavolo, esporre, per un'analisi (sinottica)"?!
> Solo io mi sorprendo a questo riferimento di la italianilla?
> Al contrario (ho sempre ritenuto che) "mettere sullo stesso piano" comporta una operazione figurata di "spalmare insieme" cose in sé distinte, anzi lo si usa perloppiù nel contestarne l'atto forzato.



Addirittura ti sorprendi? Esagerato 
Alla fine facevo solo delle supposizioni su un termine che:
1. non è ANCORA presente in nessun vocabolario;
2. potrebbe essere un neologismo;
3. il significato dell'ipotetico neologismo lo sta dando Brunetta in un determinato contesto.

Non mi sembra così scandaloso. Piuttosto la mia era solo una piccola "provocazione linguistica": un termine che ancora non ha assunto nessun significato (a parte nel caso dell'elettrotecnica, vedi primo messaggio di Necsus), viene usato tranquillamente, in una trasmissione televisiva, dove la maggior parte dei telespettatori probabilmente neppure si è accorta della cosa. Io sono partita dalla definizione di rette parallele in geometria euclidea (questa definizione sotto è tratta dal sito polito.it):



> Definizione euclidea "parallele sono quelle rette che, *essendo nello stesso piano* e venendo prolungate illimitatamente dall'una e dall'altra parte, non si incontrano fra loro da nessuna delle due parti"



ho preso la parte evidenziata in grassetto, e ho pensato che il termine non ancora esistente "parallelare" potesse avere a che fare con "essere sullo stesso piano". Nulla di più. Poi siccome IO normalmente quando dico e/o uso "mettere sullo stesso piano" lo uso per fare per esempio un confronto, ho ipotetizzato questa cosa.
Per esempio: ho un kg di cobalto e 1 kg di uranio. Come li analizzo? Mettiamo sullo stesso piano: andiamo a vedere le caratteristiche fisiche, quelle ricavabili dalla tavola periodica di ciascuna e poi confrontiamole. 

Non mi sembra che sia così impossibile che "mettere sullo stesso piano" possa voler dire anche "fare un confronto", in questo esempio da me citato.

Ovviamente si tratta di un'opinione, non sto dicendo che abbia ragione. Sicuramente sarà sbagliato, ma poiché il termine, a parte con il significato relativo all'elettrotecnica, ancora non esiste...non si potrebbe escludere a priori!

Ps: Rileggendo questo messaggio sono preoccupata perché non vorrei comparire come "arrabbiata". Spero che si capisca che il tono è tranquillo e che non venga fraintesa


----------



## SunDraw

Ahem, dato per letto e assodato il _Nesso-che-noi-cogliamo _


Necsus said:


> 'mettere in parallelo' non ha il significato di 'mettere sullo stesso piano'


ma da sinistra a destra e con il focus sulla parte sinistra dell'equazione, e quindi sull'analisi dell' "in parallelo", mettevo in luce come secondo me restava di fatto incontestato, da destra (!), il dubbio uso di la italianilla dello "stesso piano", se non altro dal momento che lo riproponeva, dopo il tuo intervento, paro paro...


la italianilla said:


> mi chiedevo se il termine "parallelare" non potesse anche significare, un giorno, "avere due cose sullo stesso piano"


Insomma _parallelare_ (e vabbé) si capisce se uno lo dice, come "mettere in riferimento per punti, sinottico" ecc, ma questo non è "mettere sullo stesso piano" i diversi termini di paragone! (o forse sì, esagero col _focus_?!...)


----------



## SunDraw

la italianilla said:


> IO normalmente quando dico e/o uso "mettere sullo stesso piano" lo uso per fare per esempio un confronto.
> Per esempio: ho un kg di cobalto e 1 kg di uranio. Come li analizzo? Mettiamo sullo stesso piano: andiamo a vedere le caratteristiche fisiche
> Ps: non vorrei comparire come "arrabbiata"


(_Prefatio:_ Ho letto dopo la tua replica, io mi stavo rivolgendo a Necsus; e nessunissima acredine ovviamente, è solo che penso proprio che l'ampiezza della messa in discussione della parola in argomento sia dovuta anche proprio al tuo originale... "piano di confronto")

Quei Cobalto e Uranio, detto così, li stai appunto ponendo su una _base_ possibile di confronto, insomma _in comune_ ed esattamente con atto di _riduzione _delle diversità.
L'operazione di sinossi invece affianca, _contrappone_, su un prospetto (((fincato ))) le varie versioni cercando le concordanze tra cui _tracciare dei parallelismi _o meglio _le corrispondenze e i contrasti_ (si parla anche proprio di "contrastare") lungo i _diversi_ piani.
Ecco vedo come siamo vicini ora semanticamente e vedo dove starebbe (secondo me) il busillis: il tuo piano era _maledettamente unico_ e quando si parallela si stan proprio tirando _tante_ linee (in orizzontale, ripeto, non in verticale: righe, tra gli affiancamenti per colonne.....).


----------



## infinite sadness

> "Per capire bene bisogna parallelare le cose..." seguito da un confronto di alcuni fattori economici.



Se si trattava di un confronto tra varie cose, che motivo c'era di usare un neologismo? Non sarebbe stato meglio dire "confrontare" o "paragonare"?

Sono d'accordo con voi, certi neologismi sono veramente inaccettabili, come "attenzionare".


----------



## Sabrine07

la italianilla said:


> L'altro giorno, per errore, ho lasciato il televisore acceso mentre andava in onda il programma di Vespa, "Porta a Porta".
> Renato Brunetta, deputato al Parlamento europeo, ha detto la seguente frase:"Per capire bene bisogna parallelare le cose..." seguito da un confronto di alcuni fattori economici.


 


infinite sadness said:


> Se si trattava di un confronto tra varie cose, che motivo c'era di usare un neologismo? Non sarebbe stato meglio dire "confrontare" o "paragonare"?
> 
> Sono d'accordo con voi, certi neologismi sono veramente inaccettabili, come "attenzionare".


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con sadness. Mettere in parallelo o confrontare sono perfetti in questo caso.
Una piccola riflessione: conoscendo il soggetto in questione non dovremmo affatto stupirci per i suoi strafalcioni!


----------



## housecameron

SunDraw said:


> da quando mai "porre/mettere sullo stesso piano" significa (o comunque è comunemente usato e sentito con il significato di) "mettere a confronto, considerando le corrispondenze" ovvero di "mettere sul tavolo, esporre, per un'analisi (sinottica)"?!
> Al contrario (ho sempre ritenuto che) "mettere sullo stesso piano" comporta una operazione figurata di "spalmare insieme" cose in sé distinte, anzi lo si usa perloppiù nel contestarne l'atto forzato.


 
Sono d'accordo, anche se ho dei dubbi su "spalmare insieme" 
Mettere sullo stesso piano significa considerare di ugual valore/adeguare/giudicare allo stesso modo, e non analizzare.
Ed è ancora più frequente l'espressione "non mettere sullo stesso piano".
Non possiamo _mettere sullo stesso piano_ fascismo e nazismo, droghe leggere e droghe pesanti, e così via.

Pertanto questo uso non mi sembra corretto:


la italianilla said:


> Per esempio: ho un kg di cobalto e 1 kg di uranio. Come li analizzo? Mettiamo sullo stesso piano: andiamo a vedere le caratteristiche fisiche.... e poi confrontiamole.


 
Mentre è corretto dire "non possiamo mettere sullo stesso piano (paragonare nel senso di equiparare) 1kg di cobalto e 1Kg di uranio"

Ciao


----------

